# Mehrere Frames auf einmal scrollen?



## DennisS (26. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin,

ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Webseite.

Ich hab eine Seite mit mehrerern Frames (Siehe Anhang). 

In den Frame 5 soll der Text stehen und der Text soll Scrollbar sein. Wie bekomme ich das hin, das die Scrollbar aber ganz rechts ist? Also rechts von dem Frame 3?

THX Für eure Hilfe...

(Bin schon am verzweifeln)   

Dennis


----------



## dibe0014 (26. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich bezweifle, dass das mit Frames funktioniert. Wenn du PHP verwenden kannst, kannst du Frame 3 als Include bei Frame 5 einfügen, oder umgekehrt, damit hättest du dann nur eine Seite und damit einen Scrollbalken ganz außen.
Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (26. Mai 2005)

Dass der Scrollbalken sich woanders befindet als im zu scrollenden Frame selbst, wird mit Sicherheit nicht funktionieren.


----------

